# Shelldwellers



## Fiske (8 Dec 2017)

Not really suitable for the journal forum, so thought I'd post this here.

After ending _Anabantoidiot_ in pure disaster, I spent some days feeling stupid and remorseful. Then I got to think about the time several years ago (17-18+), when I had a small group of _Neolamprologus brevis_. I've been thinking about shelldwellers a bit since I started having tanks again, and decided to go for it.

Gravel, rocks, a few Microsorum, heater, internal filter, add water and a small group of _N. multifasciatus_:



They started breeding after about 1 month. It was fun counting up: 1 female with fry, 2 females with fry, 3 females with fry... etc.

Now there's 5 females with fry, so mr. Multi has been quite busy, I suspect he is going for seconds now :O
Already thinking about upgrading to a larger Tanganyika tank with shelldwellers, and probably some Julidochromis...


----------



## Danny (8 Dec 2017)

Have you thought about a group of Neolamprologus brichardi


----------



## Fiske (9 Dec 2017)

Danny said:


> Have you thought about a group of Neolamprologus brichardi



I have considered them, although they should be quite aggressive. I have also considered N. leleupi, those would probably be well received by SWMBO. 

Thing is, I've always had a soft spot for julies; although I've never kept them, I've wanted to for a long time.
Anyway, it will probably be a while before I get a larger tank for tanganyikas; currently looking at my options for a larger planted tank first.

Anyway, I got an external filter (Eheim experience 250) for this tank a couple of days ago, really needed  something more effective than a puny internal. Cichlids are dirty, dirty fish


----------



## mort (9 Dec 2017)

Nice to see. I've always had a soft spot for she'll dwellers. Kept N leleupi with Julidochromis regani (which recently died after 12-13 years or so).


----------



## Fiske (21 Dec 2017)

Bit of an update... I had to change the T8 tube because the old one (which I bought back in the late '90s) finally gave up.
Maybe not too obvious on the video, but it looks like some of the fry has grouped up, or maybe there's some new spawn between them. The older ones seem to be growing well. It looks like these guys insist on a bigger tank.


----------



## Fiske (23 Jan 2018)

This video is rated NC-17 for plant lovers and algae haters.

From 7th of january so about 2 weeks old. I have even more fry now, a quick estimate is somewhere in the vicinity of a 100 fish. In a 54 l...
Anyway, all is good and all fish healthy, even the ones that snuck into the filter. By far the ugliest of my 3 tanks, and by far the one with most entertainment.


----------



## Fiske (22 Apr 2018)

Been quite a while; also my phone cam was on the fritz so that also dampened the updates. Got a new one though, and thought I'd document my amazing algae growth.

... And also the progress on my fry. Here's some feeding frenzy:


(Daughter is watching crime show in background so skip audio)

They need new homes soon I guess.


----------



## rebel (22 Apr 2018)

Shellies have always been on my list for some time... It would be so perfect for an office tank. Lower maintenance with plenty of excitement for the folks to watch!!!


----------



## dw1305 (22 Apr 2018)

Hi all,





Fiske said:


> Got a new one though, and thought I'd document my amazing algae growth.


Lovely tank, I really like the red Red Algae. There is a Red algae that grows in Lake Tanganyika on the shell beds, _Boldia erythrosiphon, _but I don't know what it looks like.

cheers Darrel


----------



## tam (22 Apr 2018)

I've been wondering about these, but they seem to breed extremely readily - how difficult is it rehoming the offspring - will LFS take them?


----------



## Fiske (22 Apr 2018)

tam said:


> I've been wondering about these, but they seem to breed extremely readily - how difficult is it rehoming the offspring - will LFS take them?


Mine was, according to the LFS, from someone breeding them, I guess he unloaded a bunch in return for a can of fishfood or smth. I hope to do someting similar. Their spawning seem to have slowed down lately, or maybe they do eat a few fry when it gets crowded. 


dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Lovely tank, I really like the red Red Algae. There is a Red algae that grows in Lake Tanganyika on the shell beds, _Boldia erythrosiphon, _but I don't know what it looks like.



Thanks. It is possible to find a few videos of their natural habitat (which is rather deep; app. 8-10 meters I believe). My algae are probably more true to the biotope than the Microsorum, so there's that. 
Once juvies get more bold, they seem to like foraging in the algae jungle.


----------



## MJF90 (26 Apr 2018)

Nice video! Had these fish in the past, really loved their behavior!


----------



## Fiske (29 Apr 2018)

Apparently some of the juveniles didn't get the memo saying "don't eat your siblings". Greed is bad, mkay:




 

Found this guy the other day, choked to death on his little sister.


----------



## castle (9 May 2018)

This thread inspired me to buy a m/f pair of lamprologus ocellatus. They're in quarantine at the moment, but feeding well and looking like lovely fish.


----------



## mort (9 May 2018)

castle said:


> This thread inspired me to buy a m/f pair of lamprologus ocellatus. They're in quarantine at the moment, but feeding well and looking like lovely fish.



Sorry to highjack the thread a little but can I ask where you got them as I'm in Norwich and wouldn't mind a new project.


----------



## castle (9 May 2018)

mort said:


> Sorry to highjack the thread a little but can I ask where you got them as I'm in Norwich and wouldn't mind a new project.


I got them shipped to me, from https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-of-...443321?hash=item3d5e8f2079:g:TFoAAOSw~P9atau2

If you go to Taverham garden centre, they'll order you some in, but m/f may be tricky. Edit: I wasn't too sure I'd be able to select m/f if they ordered some in, so yeah just bought a pair from a reputable dealer.


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2018)

Hi all, 





castle said:


> Edit: I wasn't too sure I'd be able to select m/f if they ordered some in, so yeah just bought a pair from a reputable dealer.


"Hypsolebias" always has really interesting fish for sale.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua360 (11 May 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, "Hypsolebias" always has really interesting fish for sale.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Yep Yuri has some great variety!


----------

